# Reference letter document for Canadian PR visa submission



## mohankumar101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, but I've been a silent watcher for a while. I must say people are so friendly here with suggestions.

I am planning to apply for Canadian PR visa and I am aware that Canadian High Commission is super rigid about documents. Upon going through the checklist, I found that for Employment records, I need to submit employment history atleast for 5 years and reference letters as well.

I actually work in a firm that I moved in just before 8 months, so I am still not sure what my current employer would write in the letter about my qualities. Asking a reference letter from my previous employer isn't a problem at all, and I worked there for quite a long time and they know me very well. 

Also, if I am approaching my current employer for a reference letter, that in turn will make my manager to think that I am trying to move out, which isn't going to help in anyway maintaining a good relationship, and spoil my 8 months reputation here totally.

What do you people suggest for my situation? Anyone came across such a situation?
How can I take care of this? Is there any other way of doing this without just approaching my manager? :help:

Mods : I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Feel free to move it to appropriate category if needed.


----------



## mohankumar101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this thread under appropriate category? If not, someone do let me know. I will move it accordingly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved your query over here to Canada, because I suspect the folks here will know more about just what the Canadian High Commission wants for documents.

But in general, if they are asking for references and not specifically references from your employer or boss, you may want to consider asking someone not in your direct chain of command to write a reference for you in your current job. I know I've done this in "touchy" situations - like after getting fired from a job where I knew I wouldn't be able to ask my former boss for a reference letter. (Actually got one from his boss, who knew the situation and was very willing to help.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Don_cheriyan (Aug 21, 2014)

Just a question on this thread....
Does the reference letter have to be in the company letter head??
Apologies if im deviating from the topic, I just thought of bringing this up as this was a thread on reference letters.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Don_cheriyan said:


> Just a question on this thread....
> Does the reference letter have to be in the company letter head??
> Apologies if im deviating from the topic, I just thought of bringing this up as this was a thread on reference letters.



I suspect that ideally it should be, otherwise it is just a letter from some random person.


----------



## mohankumar101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Don_cheriyan said:


> Just a question on this thread....
> Does the reference letter have to be in the company letter head??
> Apologies if im deviating from the topic, I just thought of bringing this up as this was a thread on reference letters.


Yes it should be in company's letter head with the colleague/supervisor's contact details. My colleagues might want to help, but they can't reach HR to get a letter head without my manager's knowledge, so I end up with no other choices but to ask my manager.

Would it be ok if I explain (pretend to) my manager that I am planning to apply for a distance education program and I need this particular document for the same? Even in that case, the letter head would clearly mention that its being issued for the purpose of Distance education, isn't it? 

I can't deter this whole thing out of my mind due to the complexity and risk it involves I've seen people crying out as they are being treated with vengeance since they requested their employer a reference letter or on the other case their visa applications got rejected due to fact that they didn't provide employment reference letter at all.

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mohankumar101 said:


> Yes it should be in company's letter head with the colleague/supervisor's contact details. My colleagues might want to help, but they can't reach HR to get a letter head without my manager's knowledge, so I end up with no other choices but to ask my manager.
> 
> Would it be ok if I explain (pretend to) my manager that I am planning to apply for a distance education program and I need this particular document for the same? Even in that case, the letter head would clearly mention that its being issued for the purpose of Distance education, isn't it?
> 
> ...



What kind of screwed up companies do you people work for? Why does one need to approach HR for letterhead? Why does one need to inform a manager before approaching HR? And what kind of corporate culture is it that people are allegedly crying due to retribution?

And no, falsifying the reason for the letter won't be a good idea.


----------



## mohankumar101 (Aug 18, 2014)

colchar said:


> What kind of screwed up companies do you people work for? Why does one need to approach HR for letterhead? Why does one need to inform a manager before approaching HR? And what kind of corporate culture is it that people are allegedly crying due to retribution?
> 
> And no, falsifying the reason for the letter won't be a good idea.


I wonder the same, but isn't a person to person thing though a company has its own name and fame?

So I think I should just go meet him and explain him directly what I am looking for.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mohankumar101 said:


> I wonder the same, but isn't a person to person thing though a company has its own name and fame?


----------

